# New Synth From XILS-Lab (PolyM)



## muziksculp (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi,

*XILS-Lab* has released the *PolyM* Synth.

https://www.xils-lab.com/products/polym-p-160.html



It's modeled after the *Moog PolyMoog Model 203a*, released in 1975. 

I think it sounds great ! 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 3, 2017)

Everybody sing... Here in my car  it's the only way to live in cars


----------



## chillbot (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm so glad this is just a plugin that I don't need. At first I thought it was a hardware synth that I had to have.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 3, 2017)

Lotta fine analog synths out there. Leapfrog game for many. Not so impressed with their earlier stuff. Maybe this one is notable ??? Last one chosen was u-he Repro-1 and does what I need ... for now


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 4, 2017)

The reason they released it in 2017 was they figured anyone who ever heard or played one would be in an old folks home and not around to critique their thin 1s and 0s.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 4, 2017)

In 1975 the thought of a polyphonic synthesizer was pretty out there Dave Luce (pictured on the right below) the designer and project manager at Moog of the Polymoog just passed away a few months ago it was always his crowning achievement. The Polymoog was not perfect by any means it used divide down technology rather than discrete circuitry ala Dave Smith, Yamaha, or Tom Oberheim and was known for reliability issues especially with the divide down chips.







Today they are hard to find and the original pedalboards even harder. With the reliability issues and somewhat constant maintenance cost many think it makes a good reading table as opposed to instrument.

Prominent users over the years have included Gary Weaver, Gary Numan, Blondie, Georgio Moroder, and Kraftwerk.

Having a virtual version should be useful but many opinions are that it only has a few good sounds including the famous Vox Humana patch that Gary Numan uses so often. The demos of the Xils version sound quite promising. X ILS Labs continues a good tradition of producing virtual versions of more off the beaten path synths such as the Elka Synthex, Poly Kobol, and EMS.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi,

I decided to go ahead and purchase PolyM. 

Playing around with some of the presets, I like the pads and strings the most, they have a unique character. Just printed the pdf manual, to get to know it better. I will spend some time programming it after I have better understanding of its architecture. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------

